# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  List of liberty-minded candidates for state and local offices

## malkusm

We have a thread for the Congressional candidates - I figured I'd start one for the state/local candidates as well. We need as many elected officials as possible who are knowledgeable about the 10th Amendment and the proper hierarchy of government!

Post here or shoot me a PM if you have any additions - I'm sure I'll have a lot to fill in, to start. I'd like to make this as comprehensive as possible 

*California*

_State Senate_

Todd Zink (R) - Senate District 27 - http://www.toddzink.com/

_State Assembly_

Al Phillips (R) - Assembly District 16 - http://voteforalphillips.com/
Jeff Gorell (R) - Assembly District 44 - http://www.jeffgorell.org/
Chris Kolski (R) - Assembly District 45 - http://www.kolskiforassembly.com/
Jose Aguilar (R) - Assembly District 53 - ???
Chris Norby (R) - Assembly District 65 - http://www.chrisnorby.com/
Phil Paule (R) - Assembly District 67 - http://www.pauleforassembly.com/
Allan Mansoor (R) - Assembly District 74 - http://www.allanmansoor.com/
Sherry Hodges (R) - Assembly District 76 - http://www.sherryhodges.com/

_Local_

George Turnboo (R) - El Dorado County Board of Supervisors (District 2) - https://rally.org/electgeorgeturnboo
Gary Arnold (R) - Santa Cruz County Board of Supervisors (District 1) - ???
Daniel Becket (R) - Santa Cruz County Board of Supervisors (District 2) - ???
Harry Walsh - Ventura County Superior Court Judge (Office #4) - http://judgeharrywalsh.com/

*Colorado*

_State House_

Ellyn Hilliard (R) - House District 11 - http://www.ellyn4colorado.com/
Jon Fye (R) - House District 53 - http://www.jonfye.com/
David Justice (R) - House District 61 - http://davidjustice.us/

*Florida | Primary: August 14. Registration Deadline: July 16.*

_State Senate_

John Korsak (R) - Senate District 17 - http://www.korsak4senate.com/

_State House_

Jeremy Bosso (R) - House District 2 - http://forliberty2012.com/
Jonathan Loesche (L) - House District 14 - http://www.loesche4fl.org/
Strother Hammond (R) - House District 37 - http://strotherhammond.com/
John Lindsey (R) - House District 41 - http://johnlindseyforflorida.us/
Joe Wicker (R) - House District 59 - http://joewicker.com/
Daryle Hamel (R) - House District 68 - http://www.hamel2012.com/
David P. Bolduc (R) - House District 106 - http://www.rightonthemoney2012.com/
Peter Richter (L) - House District 106 - http://electrichter.com/

_Local_

Douglas Wykes - Citrus County Sheriff - http://wykesforsheriff.com/
Jason Patrick Sager (R) - Hernando County Commissioner District 3 - http://www.jasonpatricksager.com/
Michael Angelo Gordon - Hernando County School Board - http://mikegordon.org/
Sharon Calvert (R) - Hillsborough County Commissioner District 2 - http://www.votesharoncalvert.com/
Christian Meister - Lee County Sheriff - http://www.meisterforsheriff.com/
Bill Waldron - Manatee County Sheriff - http://waldron4sheriff.com/
Bernie DeCastro - Marion County Sheriff - http://berniedecastro4sheriff.com/
Roberta Cutting - Pasco County Clerk of the Court - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elect-...52476048120276
Don Stephenson - Pasco County School Board - http://www.stephenson4pasco.com/
Everett Rice (R) - Pinellas County Sheriff - http://www.everettrice.com/

*Georgia | Primary: July 31. Registration Deadline: July 2.*

_State House_

Charles Gregory (R) - House District 34 - http://charlesgregory2012.com/
Martin Howley (R) - House District 46 - http://www.votehawleyforhouse.com/
Robert J. McClure (R) - House District 97 - http://www.facebook.com/mcclure97
Carter Kessler (R) - House District 118 - http://carterkessler.com/
Kristopher Moutray (R) - House District 161 - http://www.votekristophermoutray.com/

*Hawaii | Primary: August 11. Registration Deadline: July 12.*

_State House_

Simon Russell (R) - House District 13 - http://simonrussell2012.com/

*Indiana*

_State House_

James Nease (L) - House District 100 - http://jamesnease.webs.com/

*Iowa*

_State Senate_

Dave Edwards (R) - Senate District 16 - http://www.daveedwardsiowasenate.com/
Randi Shannon (R) - Senate District 34 - http://www.shannonforsenate.com/
Will Johnson (R) - Senate District 50 - http://willofthepeople2012.com/

_State House_

Tom Shaw (R) - House District 10 - http://www.tomshawiowa.com/
Steve McCoy (R) - House District 26 - http://house26.com/
Matt Devries (R) - House District 37 - http://devriesforiowa.com/
Jake Highfill (R) - House District 39 - http://jakeforiowa.com/
Jason Schultz (R) - House District 55 - http://www3.legis.state.ia.us/ga/mem...?id=7507&ga=83

_Local_

Dan Charleston - Polk County Sheriff - http://www.charlestonforsheriff.com/

*Kentucky*

_State House_

Chris Hightower (R) - House District 16 - http://www.hightowerforkentucky.com/

*Maine*

_State Senate_

Ryan Wheaton (R) - Senate District 21 - http://www.facebook.com/RyanWheatonGOP

_State House_

Michael Willette (R) - House District 5 - http://www.maine.gov/legis/house_gop...ael%20Willette
Sam Canders (R) - House District 15 - ???
David Johnson (R) - House District 20 - http://www.maine.gov/legis/house_gop...avid%20Johnson
Alan Pinkham (R) - House District 51 - ???
Tim Lajoie (R) - House District 74 - http://www.facebook.com/TimLajoieFor...ouseDistrict74
Larry Dunphy (R) - House District 88 - http://www.facebook.com/larrydunphy
Paul Waterhouse (R) - House District 98 - http://www.maine.gov/legis/house_gop...l%20Waterhouse
Mike McClellan (R) - House District 103 - http://www.maine.gov/legis/house_gop...el%20McClellan
Gwen Tuttle (R) - House District 119 - ???
Davian Akers (R) - House District 120 - ???
Matthew Maloney (R) - House District 126 - http://www.facebook.com/MattMaloney4Liberty
Heather Sirocki (R) - House District 128 - http://www.maine.gov/legis/house/hsebios/sirohw.htm
Aaron Libby (R) - House District 139 - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aaron-...31198800251140
Beth O'Connor (R) - House District 145 - http://www.maine.gov/legis/house_gop...20O&#39;Connor

*Michigan | Primary: August 7. Registration Deadline: July 9.*

_Local_

Justin Altman (L) - Washtenaw County Prosecutor - http://www.altmanforprosecutor.com/

*Minnesota | Primary: August 14. Can register day of primary at polling locations.*

_State House_

Andrew Ojeda (R) - House District 64A - http://www.andrewojeda.com/
Ben Blomgren (L) - House District 66B - http://blomgren2012.com/

*Missouri | Primary: August 7. Registration Deadline: July 11.*

_State House_

Paul Curtman (R) - House District 105 - http://paulcurtman.net/
Kyle Albert (R) - House District 106 - http://gator461-kalbert-primary.hgsitebuilder.com/

_Local_

Dwan Littlejohn (D) - Jackson County Sheriff - http://littlejohnforsheriff.com/

*New Hampshire | Primary: September 11. Can register day of primary at polling locations.*

_State Senate_

Andy Sanborn (R) - Senate District 9 - http://andy4senate.com/

_State House_

George Lambert (R) - Hillsborough 44 - ???

_Local_

Frank Szabo - Hillsborough County Sheriff - http://szaboforsheriff.com/

*New Mexico*

_State House_

Robert Cain (R) - House District 17 - http://www.robcain.com/

*North Carolina*

_State House_

Jordon Greene (R) - House District 87 - http://www.greenefornchouse.com/

_Local_

Matthew Ridenhour - Mecklenburg County Commissioner District 5 - http://matthewridenhour.com/

*South Carolina*

_State Senate_

Lee Bright (R) - Senate District 12 - http://www.leebrightsc.com/

_State House_

Anthony Holan (C) - House District 19 - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anthon...istrict-19-SC/
Ryan Payne (R) - House District 44 - http://www.payneforschouse.com/

*Tennessee | Primary: August 2. Registration Deadline: July 3.*

_State House_

Thom Gray (R) - House District 4 - http://thomgray.org/

*Texas*

_State House_

Jonathan Stickland (R) - House District 92 - http://jonathanstickland.com/
Matt Krause (R) - House District 93 - http://texansformattkrause.com/
Giovanni Capriglione (R) - House District 98 - http://votegiovanni.com/

*Utah*

_State Senate_

Casey Anderson (R) - Senate District 2 - http://www.andersonforutah.com/

*Washington | Primary: August 7. Registration Deadline: July 30.*

_State Legislature_

Sam Wilson (R) - Legislative District 38 - http://www.samwilson2012.com/

*Wisconsin | Primary: August 14. Registration Deadline: July 14.*

_State Senate_

Scott Noble (R) - Senate District 24 - http://nobleforsenate.com/

_State Assembly_

Brandi Lefeber (R) - Assembly District 3 - http://brandilefeber2012.info/

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Wonderful!  +rep.  This is what we needed.

----------


## malkusm

Note, I've just been going through and consolidating the candidates mentioned in other threads in this subforum....I can't vouch for the purity of these candidates, and I typically don't know when primaries are for these races or whether some of the candidates have lost primaries between then and now...

Will take all the help I can get!

----------


## AdamT

+rep

----------


## matt0611

Thanks for doing this! 

+rep

----------


## Spoa

Fabulous! This should be sticky noted or something like that on the front of this page. 

+rep

----------


## Jonathan Stickland

FYI I won my race with 61% of the vote, we are headed to Austin Texas!

----------


## Spoa

> FYI I won my race with 61% of the vote, we are headed to Austin Texas!


Congrats again State Rep-Elect Strickland!!!  I believe you will easily win the election since your only opponent is a so-called Libertarian (really...why doesn't he just get out???)

----------


## mczerone

Don't forget me!

Michigan-
Washtenaw County Prosecutor (Ann Arbor/Ypsilanti area)
Justin Altman (L) http://www.altmanforprosecutor.com

Note: I'm running as a Libertarian, but since there are no R's running, I'm the only challenger to an unpopular D incumbent.

----------


## Jonathan Stickland

> Congrats again State Rep-Elect Strickland!!!  I believe you will easily win the election since your only opponent is a so-called Libertarian (really...why doesn't he just get out???)


Working on it!

----------


## Travlyr

Ellyn Hilliard for Colorado House District 11

http://www.ellyn4colorado.com/

----------


## NoOneButPaul

$#@!ing AWESOME!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

+rep and shared. Thanks Matt

----------


## jt8025

http://www.votekristophermoutray.com/
Kristopher Moutray - GA House District 161

We may want to add when the Primaries are if there is one for a candidate.

Primary is July 31 for GA.  Moutray does have an establishment challenger.  The challenger is buddy buddy with the establishment governor.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Iowa:

http://www.libertyiowa.com/p/candidates.html

(was just posted on my FB thread)

----------


## Roxi

Dwon LittleJohn is running for Jackson County (MO) Sheriff under D party. He isn't quite all the way there yet, but I spent about an hour talking with him a couple weeks ago and hes got a great head on his shoulders, is definitely liberty minded, and is up against a total douchenozzle. He could certainly use our help.

http://littlejohnforsheriff.com/

----------


## malkusm

Thanks for all the additions! Will update later this evening (I'm working for a couple more hours). Exciting to see so many candidates!

----------


## Dissent

http://www.fitzpatrick4congress.com/

Sounds like a good addition to me. I met him today and got some bumper stickers,yard signs and cards to hand out...

----------


## malkusm

Updated!




> We may want to add when the Primaries are if there is one for a candidate.


Added this at the top of each state which has a primary. Also included the registration deadline, in case anyone is an (L) and needs to switch to (R) for the primary (although hopefully this isn't so much an issue at this point!).

----------


## Spoa

After getting in touch with a wise and knowledgeable person () who vouched for the good heart and liberty mind of these two men, I encourage the names of Matt Krause for Texas State House 93 and Giovanni Capriglione for Texas State House 98 be added to the list.

According to my source, Mr. Capriglione is very,very liberty-minded, while Mr. Krause is not perfect but will still fight for liberty values.

----------


## enoch150

Mike Peterson lost by 20 votes.

http://results.sos.nd.gov/resultsSW....=District%2042

----------


## trey4sports

> Dwon LittleJohn is running for Jackson County (MO) Sheriff under D party. He isn't quite all the way there yet, but I spent about an hour talking with him a couple weeks ago and hes got a great head on his shoulders, is definitely liberty minded, and is up against a total douchenozzle. He could certainly use our help.
> 
> http://littlejohnforsheriff.com/



Jackson County tends to lean slightly left IIRC so maybe that will help him.

----------


## muzzled dogg

george lambert decided not to run for nh senate.  he's running for re-election as state rep in hillsboro-44 instead

i know about two dozen other folks running for state office in nh but i don't know if they have websites yet or want them shared here

----------


## Roxi

> Jackson County tends to lean slightly left IIRC so maybe that will help him.


you're right it does typically. The other guy running is a dick. LittleJohn is black and looks friendly too so I think that will help him, but name recognition is an issue. I see signs all over the place for the other guy and haven't seen any for him. I'm actually considering volunteering for him even though I can't vote for him.

----------


## malkusm

Updated. Thanks all, keep 'em coming! I'll try to add handy features to the OP as well (I'm thinking of linking the district names to something so people can see what part of the state these guys are in).

----------


## malkusm

Added some California candidates for State Assembly 

*California*

_State Assembly_

Al Phillips - Assembly District 16 - http://voteforalphillips.com/
Jeff Gorell - Assembly District 44 - http://www.jeffgorell.org/
Chris Kolski - Assembly District 45 - http://www.kolskiforassembly.com/
Jose Aguilar - Assembly District 53 - ???
Chris Norby - Assembly District 65 - http://www.chrisnorby.com/
Phil Paule - Assembly District 67 - http://www.pauleforassembly.com/
Allan Mansoor - Assembly District 74 - http://www.allanmansoor.com/
Sherry Hodges - Assembly District 76 - http://www.sherryhodges.com/

----------


## specsaregood

How do you know these are all liberty candidates?

----------


## malkusm

> How do you know these are all liberty candidates?


I personally welcome any feedback on them. Mostly I've been combing this subforum, and am starting to go through the state subforums. The candidates from California all came from the website listed in this thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...RTY-Candidates




> The people who made the page are the hard core RP activists in the area.  If they only listed 4 candidates, I'm pretty sure there are only 4 acceptable candidates.  You can try google or Facebook searching the other candidates names and try to find who they support for President.

----------


## specsaregood

Thanks.
If anybody wants to do a little data entry grunt work with this thread and make an excel file let me know.   I want to use this information for a liberty project but don't have the time right now to compile the data.   pm me if interested.

----------


## malkusm

Added today:

*Minnesota | Primary: August 14. Can register day of primary at polling locations.*

_State House_

Andrew Ojeda (R) - House District 64A - http://www.andrewojeda.com/

*Missouri | Primary: August 7. Registration Deadline: July 11.*

_State House_

Paul Curtman (R) - House District 105 - http://paulcurtman.net/
Kyle Albert (R) - House District 106 - http://gator461-kalbert-primary.hgsitebuilder.com/

----------


## Keith and stuff

Please add this guy to the Maine section.  I personally know him.  He is very pro-liberty.  John Logan Jones (R) for Maine House District 112 (Falmouth) 

See this thread for more info about him.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...%28Falmouth%29

----------


## georgiaboy

Another handy reference! +rep.
The list grows every cycle!!

Quick typo catch for Georgia - should be Martin Hawley, not Howley.

Related - Daily Paul has a listing, with national & state races: http://www.dailypaul.com/242897/upda...rty-candidates

----------


## Keith and stuff

Please add Bradley Jardis (R) Coös County Sheriff to New Hampshire Local.

Bradley is a pro-liberty candidate running for sheriff in NH.

http://www.bradforsheriff.com/
https://www.facebook.com/BradleyJardisForCoosSheriff
http://www.nhinsider.com/press-relea...onstituti.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

Please add the following candidates to the NH section.  Feel free to take off the endorsements or edit it to the format you used in the 1st post I will edit this post, I'll do that.  Just let me know 

State Senate
Republican Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth)
Cynthia Coolidge Howard, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Libertarian Richard Kahn, Senate District 14
Republican Lydia Harman, Senate District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook and Warner)
Libertarian Rich Tomasso, Senate District 16
Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 
Republican Dennis Acton, Senate District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston and Sandown) http://www.actonforsenate.com/

State House
Republican Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth A. Deshaies, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
WRITE-IN CANDIDATE Republican Michael Sylvia, Belknap 6 (Belmont)
Republican Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Jane Cormier, Belknap 8 (Alton, Barnstead, Gilmanton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Harry Accornero District 9 (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA)

Republican Maynard F. Thomson District 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)

Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Republican Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Adam M. Hopkins District 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Michael J. Walsh District 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Eric Jackman, Cheshire 12 (Fitzwilliam, Rindge)
Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 16 (Keene Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA)

Republican Laurence Rappaport, Coos 1 (Atkinson, Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix’s Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving’s Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth’s Location) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Eric Catman, Coos 3 (Berlin) (Recommended by RLCNH) 

Republican Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jeff Chamberlin, Grafton 7 (Campton) (Recommended by RLCNH) 
Republican Robert Hull, Grafton 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Democrat Jeremy J. Olson District 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Grafton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Louis “Tony” Mayfield, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican House Speaker William O’Brien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Bob Mead District 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Adam Hikel, District 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ivan Beliveau, District 6 (Goffstown) 
Republican Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Christopher Richards, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford)
Republican Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Endorsed by NHLA) (Bedford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Elijah Haykinson, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Shuvom Ghose, Hillsborough 11 (Manchester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Hillsborough 15 (Manchester Ward 8) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Libertarian Stephen Stefanik, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9) 
Republican Donald J. Frye, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Democrat Joel Winters, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Republican Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joshua Holmes District 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Carlo V. Feoli, Hillsborough 19 (Manchester Ward 12) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Conrad Koch, Hillsborough 23 (Milford)
Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David Schoneman, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jacqueline Casey, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Eric Rolfs, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jonathan Maltz, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Frank Edelblut District 38 (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Libertarian Lisa Wilber, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)  
Republican Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laurie Sanborn District 41 (Amherst, Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Republican Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Debra Johnson, Merrimack 10 (Concord Ward 5)
Republican Chris Wood, Merrimack 17 (Concord Ward 8)
Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ while serving as a state rep)
Republican Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Dick Marple District 24 (Hooksett) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ)
Republican Kyle Scofield, Rockingham 3 (Raymond) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA)(Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Reichard, Rockingham 6 (Derry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Donna Mauro, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Mark Samsel, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Michael Falagan District 9 (Epping) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Glenn Ritter, Rockingham 16 (East Kingston, Kensington, South Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3) (Endorsed by the NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford)  (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican William O’Connor, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Devon Boyd, Strafford 4 (Barrington)
Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg, Strafford 7 (Rochester Ward 1)
Republican Bruce Cory, Strafford 7 (Rochester Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David K. Martin, Strafford 16 (Dover Ward 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kirsten Larsen Schultz, Strafford 21 (Dover Wards 5 & 6, Rollinsford, Somersworth Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee)  (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Executive Council:
Libertarian Howard Wilson (District 2)
Libertarian Michael Baldasarre (District 3)
Libertarian Ken Blevens (District 4)
Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Other Offices.
President:
Libertarian Gary Johnson

Governor:
Libertarian John Babiarz

US Congress:
Libertarian Brendan Kelly (District 1)
Republican Rick Parent (District 1)
Republican Dennis Lamare (District 2) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Republican Will Dean (District 2)
Libertarian Hardy Macia (District 2)

High Sheriff:
Republican Bradley Jardis (Coos County)
Republican Frank W. Szabo (Hillsborough County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) (Endorsed by Ron Paul's Freaking Giant)

County Attorney:
Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson (Rockingham County)

County Commissioner:
Libertarian James Parker (Hillsborough 3) 

Register of Deeds:
Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)

----------


## muzzled dogg

^Lmao

Nh so much more organized than the rest of the union

----------


## Keith and stuff

> *Maine*


For Maine please add these two.  Trust me.  I've known them for years.  They are very pro-liberty.  Mike helped with the Ron Paul campaign in Maine and John actually worked for Ron Paul (and helped with the Ron Paul campaign in ME, too).

State Senate
Mike Wallace (R) - Senate District 7 - https://www.facebook.com/voicesformike

State House
John Logan Jones (R) - House District 112 - http://www.johnloganjones.com/

----------


## Keith and stuff

> george lambert decided not to run for nh senate.  he's running for re-election as state rep in hillsboro-44 instead
> 
> i know about two dozen other folks running for state office in nh but i don't know if they have websites yet or want them shared here


As far as I'm concerned, I'm going to share info about every pro-liberty Republican and Libertarian candidate (that I know of) here.  I've only shared info about 1 Democratic candidate and that's because he has outed himself as pro-liberty dozens of time.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> As far as I'm concerned, I'm going to share info about every pro-liberty Republican and Libertarian candidate (that I know of) here.  I've only shared info about 1 Democratic candidate and that's because he has outed himself as pro-liberty dozens of time.


You've mentioned people who endosed Ron or were endorsed by liberty orgs
I have a list of movers and Rp supporters who may not want to be identified as such

----------


## Keith and stuff

Could the folks in ME and NH be added to the list, please?  Again, if needed, I'll format the NH candidates like the folks in the first post.  Thanks!

----------


## HardyMacia

New Hampshire

Congressional District 1 - Brendan Kelly (L) www.brendankellylpnh.com
Congressional District 2 - Hardy Macia (L) www.hardymacia.com

----------


## Keith and stuff

> New Hampshire
> 
> Congressional District 1 - Brendan Kelly (L) www.brendankellylpnh.com
> Congressional District 2 - Hardy Macia (L) www.hardymacia.com


Hardy, you have the wrong thread. This thread is for local, not congressional candidates.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This link has endorsements for Minnesota:




> Minnesota's Ron Paul supporters have given their seal of approval to two local Republican legislative candidates — Rep. Duane Quam of Byron and Melissa Valeriano of Rochester.
> 
> The Republican Liberty Caucus of Minnesota announced today they have endorsed 15 additional legislative candidates "who will be advocates for fiscal responsibility, individual liberty and reduced size in government."


http://postbulletin.typepad.com/poli...valeriano.html

----------


## Keith and stuff

The NH state and local list was recently updated with about a dozen candidates. 1 of the issues was many of the Ron Paul candidates didn't fill out any of the surveys so it was only discovered that they were pro-liberty by talking to other Ron Paul staff and volunteers. This list is a living document, unlike the US Constitution, so it may change. If fact, it will certainly be updated after the September 11th NH Primary. For the most up to date list, see here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ecommendations

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Senate Candidates:* listed by district
Republican Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Cynthia Coolidge Howard, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (A Ron Paul supporter)
Republican Joe Osgood, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) (Endorsed by Ron Paul) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state senator) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Republican Daniel Dwyer, Senate District 11 (Amherst, Merrimack, Milford, Wilton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Libertarian Richard Kahn, Senate District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Republican Lydia Harman, Senate District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook and Warner)
Libertarian Rich Tomasso, Senate District 16 (Manchester Wards 1, 2 & 12, Bow, Dunbarton, Hooksett, Candia) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Dennis Acton, Senate District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston and Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH House Candidates:* listed numerically by county
Republican Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth A. Deshaies, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
WRITE-IN CANDIDATE Republican Michael Sylvia, Belknap 6 (Belmont)
Republican Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Jane Cormier, Belknap 8 (Alton, Barnstead, Gilmanton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Harry Accornero District 9 (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA)

Republican Maynard F. Thomson District 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)

Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Adam M. Hopkins District 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Michael J. Walsh District 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Eric Jackman, Cheshire 12 (Fitzwilliam, Rindge)
Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 16 (Keene Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA)

Republican Laurence Rappaport, Coos 1 (Atkinson, Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix’s Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving’s Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth’s Location) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Eric Catman, Coos 3 (Berlin) (Recommended by RLCNH)

Republican Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jeff Chamberlin, Grafton 7 (Campton) (Recommended by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Hull, Grafton 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Democrat Jeremy J. Olson District 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Grafton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Democrat Tom Ploszaj, Grafton 17 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton)

Republican Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Louis “Tony” Mayfield, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican House Speaker William O’Brien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Bob Mead District 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Adam Hikel District 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ivan Beliveau District 6 (Goffstown)
Republican Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Christopher Richards, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Endorsed by NHLA) (Bedford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Elijah Haykinson, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Shuvom Ghose, Hillsborough 11 (Manchester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Hillsborough 15 (Manchester Ward 8) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Libertarian Stephen Stefanik, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9)
Republican Donald J. Frye, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Democrat Joel Winters, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Republican Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joshua Holmes District 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Carlo V. Feoli, Hillsborough 19 (Manchester Ward 12) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Conrad Koch, Hillsborough 23 (Milford)
Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David Schoneman, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jacqueline Casey, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Eric Rolfs, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jonathan Maltz, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Frank Edelblut District 38 (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Libertarian Lisa Wilber, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)
Republican Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laurie Sanborn District 41 (Amherst, Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Republican Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Debra Johnson, Merrimack 10 (Concord Ward 5 & Hopkinton)
Republican Chris Wood, Merrimack 17 (Concord Ward 8)
Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ while serving as a state rep)
Republican Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Dick Marple District 24 (Hooksett) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ)
Republican Kyle Scofield, Rockingham 3 (Raymond) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA)(Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Reichard, Rockingham 6 (Derry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Donna Mauro, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Mark Samsel, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Michael Falagan District 9 (Epping) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Glenn Ritter, Rockingham 16 (East Kingston, Kensington, South Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3) (Endorsed by the NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican William O’Connor, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Devon Boyd, Strafford 4 (Barrington)
Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg, Strafford 7 (Rochester Ward 1)
Republican Bruce Cory, Strafford 7 (Rochester Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David K. Martin, Strafford 16 (Dover Ward 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kirsten Larsen Schultz, Strafford 21 (Dover Wards 5 & 6, Rollinsford, Somersworth Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Executive Council:*
Libertarian Howard Wilson (District 2)
Libertarian Michael Baldasarre (District 3)
Libertarian Ken Blevens (District 4)
Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Other Offices.*

High Sheriff:
Republican Bradley Jardis (Coos County)
Republican Frank W. Szabo (Hillsborough County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) (Endorsed by Ron Paul's Freaking Giant)

County Attorney:
Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson (Rockingham County)

County Commissioner:
Libertarian James Parker (Hillsborough 3)

Register of Deeds:
Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)

City Aldermen:
Republican Emily Sandblade (Manchester Ward 11)

----------


## QFish

*Oklahoma Liberty Candidates:*

Howard Houchen for State Senate District 5
http://www.howardhouchen.com/
Nathan Dahm for State Senate District 33
http://nathandahm.com/

----------


## sovereignjanice

> *Oklahoma Liberty Candidates:*
> 
> Howard Houchen for State Senate District 5
> http://www.howardhouchen.com/
> Nathan Dahm for State Senate District 33
> http://nathandahm.com/


Any new suggestions Ms. Fish?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

http://www.floodforsenate.com/

Ryan Flood-Iowa State Senate

----------


## Uriah

> http://www.floodforsenate.com/
> 
> Ryan Flood-Iowa State Senate


^^^ Yes to this. ^^^
Replace Randi Shannon with Ryan Flood. Randi dropped out a couple of months ago and Ryan replaced her.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here is the updated New Hampshire list.

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Senate Candidates:* listed by district
Republican Debi Warner, Senate District 1 (North Country)
Republican Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joe Osgood, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) (Endorsed by Ron Paul) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state senator) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Libertarian Richard Kahn, Senate District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Republican Lydia Harman, Senate District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook and Warner)
Libertarian Rich Tomasso, Senate District 16 (Manchester Wards 1, 2 & 12, Bow, Dunbarton, Hooksett, Candia) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH House Candidates:* listed by county and district
Republican Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth A. Deshaies, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Michael Sylvia, Belknap 6 (Belmont) https://www.facebook.com/MichaelSylviaBelmont
Republican Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Jane Cormier, Belknap 8 (Alton, Barnstead, Gilmanton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Harry Accornero, Belknap 9 (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA)

Republican Maynard F. Thomson, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Mark McConkey, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Christopher J. Ahlgren, Carroll 6 (Wolfeboro) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lection-battle

Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Michael J. Walsh, Cheshire 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 16 (Keene Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA) http://nh-liberty.info/candidates/ia...tate-rep-2012/

Republican Laurence Rappaport, Coos 1 (Atkinson, Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix’s Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving’s Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth’s Location) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Eric Catman, Coos 3 (Berlin) (Recommended by RLCNH)

Republican Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jeff Chamberlin, Grafton 7 (Campton) (Recommended by RLCNH)
Republican Edmond D. Gionet, Grafton 5 (Lincoln, Livermore, Waterville Valley, Woodstock) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Lester W. Bradley, Grafton 6 (Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert A. Fredette, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican House Speaker William O’Brien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Bob Mead, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Adam Hikel, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ivan Beliveau, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown)
Republican Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376902
Republican Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/BigNameSmallGovernment
Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Hillsborough 15 (Manchester Ward 8) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Libertarian Stephen Stefanik, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9)
Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://campaignmail.chipin.com/re-elect-tammy-simmons
Democrat Joel Winters, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Republican Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/EmilySandbl...Representative
Republican Joshua Holmes, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Peter T. Hansen, Hillsborough 22 (Amherst) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert F. Willette, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/kevinavard
Republican Donald McClarren, Hillsborough 29 (Nashua Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Michael A. Balboni, Hillsborough 29 (Nashua Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Doris...10860422343387
Republican David Schoneman, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Lisa Scontsas, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://gregsurbey.com/
Republican Edith Hogan, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7) (Recommended by RLCNH)
Republican Bill Ohm, Hillsborough 36 (Nashua Ward 9) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Lars T. Christiansen, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Russell T. Ober III, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Lynne Ober, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Jordan Ulery, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Frank Edelblut, Hillsborough 38 (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frank...60220367343083
Republican Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.markwarden.com/
Libertarian Lisa Wilber, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)
Republican Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laurie Sanborn, Hillsborough 41 (Amherst, Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) http://laurie4nh.com/
Republican Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Roy Shoults, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7)
Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) http://www.jenncoffey.com
Republican Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steve Winter Merrimack 5 (New London, Newbury) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://olsen4nh.com/
Republican Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Debra Johnson, Merrimack 10 (Concord Ward 5 & Hopkinton)
Republican Chris Wood, Merrimack 17 (Concord Ward 8)
Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ while serving as a state rep) http://www.brianseaworth.org/
Republican Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.jrhoell.com/
Republican Frank R. Kotowski Merrimack 24 (Hooksett) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Frank A. Cummings Merrimack (FL) (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury, Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ)
Republican Joe Duarte, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Kathleen M. Hoelzel Rockingham 3 (Raymond) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Reichard, Rockingham 6 (Derry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Charles E. McMahon, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jason P. Antosz, Rockingham 9 (Epping) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth L. Weyler Rockingham 13 (Hampstead, Kingston) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth Sheffert, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Frederick C. Rice, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Pamela Tucker, Rockingham 23 (Greenland, Newington) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Will Smith Rockingham 24 (New Castle, Rye) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3) (Endorsed by the NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe) http://robertboyle.com/
Republican Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Robbie Parsons, Strafford 1 (Middleton, Milton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican William O’Connor, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Devon Boyd, Strafford 4 (Barrington)
Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg, Strafford 5 (Lee)
Republican Bruce Cory, Strafford 7 (Rochester Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David K. Martin, Strafford 16 (Dover Ward 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://jones4staterep.com/
Republican Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Thomas W. Laware Sullivan 8 (Charlestown) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Executive Council:*
Libertarian Howard Wilson (District 2)
Libertarian Michael Baldasarre (District 3)
Libertarian Ken Blevens (District 4)
Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Other Offices.*

Governor:
Libertarian John Babiarz

County Attorney:
Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson (Rockingham County)

County Commissioner:
Libertarian James Parker (Hillsborough 3)

Register of Deeds:
Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) http://nh-liberty.info/candidates/darryl-w-perry/

Register of Probate:
Write-in candidate Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County)

City Aldermen:
Republican Emily Sandblade (Manchester Ward 11)

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here are the updated New Hampshire recommendations: These recommendations list the least bad person running for the various elected positions. If a person wasn't running, that person isn't listed. If a race wasn't contested, it isn't listed. Please keep in mind that these recommendation are not a slap against Ron Paul. Even though he is not running, feel free to write him in on your New Hampshire ballot as many times as you wish to do so  I will be writing him in, just not for President. 

*County by County Recommendations:* Click on a county to see the recommendations
Belknap County
Carroll County
Cheshire County
Coos County
Grafton County
Hillsborough County
Merrimack County
Rockingham County
Strafford County
Sullivan County

*Other New Hampshire Voting Recommendations:*
State Senate Recommendations
Election Recommendations for President, Governor, Congress and Executive Council

The full list of all of the pro-liberty candidates in the general election in New Hampshire
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ecommendations

----------


## tsetsefly

is anyone interested in postingwho won/lost from this list?

----------


## tsetsefly

> is anyone interested in postingwho won/lost from this list?


^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Keith and stuff

> is anyone interested in postingwho won/lost from this list?


It was done for the New Hampshire candidates. Someone said that 1 person endorsed by a liberty pack in IA won. I don't have any info on other states expect when I scanned in Maine which was most of the liberty folks losing.

Here is the NH results link, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4722413

----------


## Smart3

I created an all-Republican list, with a single Democrat - David Spring (WA)

Here's that list:
Winners: (46)
Maine: Aaron Libby, Heather Sirocki, Ellie Espling, Deb Sanderson, David Johnson
California: Allan Mansoor, Jeff Gorell
Missouri: Paul Curtman
Rhode Island: Nick Kettle
Oklahoma: Charles Key, Nathan Dahm
South Dakota: Jon Hansen
South Carolina: Lee Bright, Kevin Bryant, Tom Davis, Danny Verdin
Louisiana: Joel Robideaux
New Jersey: Michael Doherty
Pennsylvania: Mike Folmer
Idaho: Lenore Barrett, Pete Nielsen, Shirley McKague, Monty Pearce
Wyoming: Kendell Kroeker
Colorado: Justin Everett
Minnesota: David FitzSimmons, Branden Petersen
Iowa:  Tom Shaw, Jason Schultz, Jake Highfill
Washington: Matthew Shea, Cary Condotta, Jason Overstreet
New Hampshire: Andy Sanborn, Tim Comerford, Guy Comtois, J.R. Hoell, Laura Jones, George Lambert, Keith Murphy, Laurence Rappaport, Lisa Scontsas, Kathleen Souza, Steve Vaillancourt, Mark Warden
Georgia: Charles Gregory

Losers: 68
Maine: Beth O'Connor, Mike Wallace, John Jones, Matt Maloney, Kevin Casey, Sam Canders, Davian Akers, Gwen Tuttle, Sherman Hutchins, Roxy Hagerman, Tom Sarbanis
Massachusetts: Karin Rhoton
Montana: Tim Baldwin
Kentucky: Chris Hightower
Georgia: Carter Kessler
California: Todd Zink, Al Phillips, Chris Kolski, Jose Aguilar, Chris Norby, Phil Paule, Sherry Hodges
New Mexico: Robert Cain
Hawaii: Simon Russell
Michigan: Chad Dewey
Wisconsin: Scott Noble
South Carolina: Ryan Payne 
Oklahoma: Howard Houchen
Colorado: Ellyn Hilliard, Adam Ochs, Brian Vande Krol, Jon Fye
Minnesota: Melissa Valeriano, Adam Pace, Mark Stefan, Paul Tuschy, Nate Atkins, Andrew Ojeda, Brandon Carmack, Daniel Lipp, Carlos Conway, Ben Blomgren, John Quinn, Rick Karschnia
Iowa: Steve McCoy, Joe Corbin, Dave Edwards, Ryan Flood, Will Johnson
Washington: Sam Wilson, Tony Stephens, David Spring
New Hampshire: Anne Cartwright, Jenn Coffey, Paul Ingbretson, Robert Kingsbury, Fred Leonard, Paul Mirski, Kevin Reichard, Brian Seaworth, Lisa Scontsas, Tammy Simmons, Kyle Tasker, Norman Tregenza, Phil Greazzo
Tennessee: Thom Gray
North Dakota: Mike Peterson
Vermont: Dexter Lefavour

___________

There's a few not on this list that are on other lists - for instance Jim Lyons in Massachusetts.

----------


## Uriah

Q:How many Libertarians are currently in state office?  A: One.
Q:How many liberty Republicans are currently serving or elect to state office? A: Forty-six.
Q:Any more questions? A: No.

----------


## Keith and stuff

What is the story behind this list? Is it a list of most of the people who endorsed Ron Paul while serving as legislators? I cannot figure out how you put these names together. We had over 46 liberty candidates win in NH and a bunch more than that serving right now. 


> I created an all-Republican list, with a single Democrat - David Spring (WA)
> 
> Here's that list:
> Winners: (46)
> Maine: Aaron Libby, Heather Sirocki, Ellie Espling, Deb Sanderson, David Johnson
> California: Allan Mansoor, Jeff Gorell
> Missouri: Paul Curtman
> Rhode Island: Nick Kettle
> Oklahoma: Charles Key, Nathan Dahm
> ...

----------


## Smart3

> What is the story behind this list? Is it a list of most of the people who endorsed Ron Paul while serving as legislators? I cannot figure out how you put these names together. We had over 46 liberty candidates win in NH and a bunch more than that serving right now.


NH list excludes the non-liberty candidates on your lists. Purity matters a lot to me. 

My list derives mostly from the forums, from Liberty sites/state groups, etc. Everyone on my list was a Paul supporter, and most voted for Johnson.

----------

